# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كلمة حق في بلاد التوحيد والسنة

## علي الفقيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله . أما بعد :
فهذا مقال جمعت فيه بعض أقوال أهل العلم والإيمان في الثناء على آل سعود حكام المملكة العربية السعودية ودولتهم الأَبِية السُنِّية نصرة للحق وإبطالاً للباطل .
اختصرته من كتابي : " مَرَاقِي السُّعُوْد فِــيْ ثَنَـــاءِ العُلَمَاءِ عَلَـــى حُكَّـامِ آلِ سُعُوْد".
والواقع أنَّ المملكة العربية السعودية يشهد بفضلها ومكانتها لسان الحال ويصدقه لسان المقال من هؤلاء العلماء الربانيين، فما أصدق اللسانين، وما أعدلهما، وهذه البلاد الطيبة يشهد بفضلها وبفضل حكامها كل منصفٍ عرف الحق وشهد به .
"وقد قرر مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء بالإجماع أنَّ المملكة العربية السعودية - بحمد الله - تحكم شرع الله، والمحاكم الشرعية منتشرة في جميع أرجائها ولا يمنع أحد من رفع ظلامته إلى الجهات المختصة في المحاكم أو ديوان المظالم"
وهذه الأقوال منهم إجماع على أنَّ المملكة العربية السعودية هي بلاد التوحيد والسنة وأنَّها بلاد تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية في كل مرافقها ؛ وأنها معقل الإسلام الأخير الذي يجب على شبابنا أن يحافظوا عليه وأن لا يتخاذلوا عنه .
وإليك الآن أخي الكريم بعض أقوال أهل العلم والإيمان :

 
كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
مُحَمَّد بن إِبْرَاهِيْمَ آل الشَّيْخ
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - الحكومة – بحمد الله – دستورها الذي تحكم به هو كتاب الله وسنة رسوله r، وقد فتحت المحاكم الشرعية من أجل ذلك تحقيقاً لقول الله تعالى ] فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ [، وما عدى ذلك فهو من حكم الجاهلية الذي قال تعالى فيه ] أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ[ .
- محاكم هذه المملكة لا تتقيد بأي قانون وضعي، وإنما تسير في أحكامها وفق ما تأمر به الشريعة الإسلامية.
- حكومتنا – بحمد الله – شرعية دستورها كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
- الحكومة السعودية – أيدها الله بتوفيقه ورعايته – لا تحتكم إلى قانون وضعي مطلقاً، وإنما محاكمها قائمة على تحكيم شريعة الله تعالى أو سنة رسوله r أو انعقد على القول به إجماع الأمة، إذ التحاكم إلى غير ما أنزل الله طريق إلى الكفر والظلم والفسوق.


كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ تَقِي الدِّيْنِ الهِلَالِي
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - الشعب السعودي والمملكة السعودية بقيادة ملكها الإمام المصلح جلالة الملك فيصل والأئمة السابقين من أسلافه رحمهم الله لم يزالوا يحكمون شريعة الله، ويتخذون القرآن إماماً والسنة سراجاُ، يضيئان لهمظلمات الحياة الدنيا بانتشار الأمن على الأنفس والأموال والأعراض في بلادهم إلى حد لا يوجد له نظير في الدنيا ... ونحن نشاهد شريعة القرآن تنفذ على رؤوس الأشهاد، في هذه المملكة الفذة، فيقتل القاتل المتعمد، ويرجم من الزناة من يستحق الرجم، ويجلد من يستحق الجلد مع التغريب، وتقطع يد السارق، ويقام الحد على الشارب، ولا يحكم حاكم في جميع أرجائه إلاّ بشريعة القرآن، فكيف يستطيع مسلم أو منصف أن يسوي بينهما وبين من يحل ما حرم الله، ويحكم بغير ما أنزل الله
 

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
عَبْدِ العَزِيْز ابنِ بَازٍ
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - آل سعود - جزاهم الله خيراً - نصروا هذه الدعوة، هؤلاء لهم اليد الطولى في نصر هذا الحق - جزاهم الله خيراً - ساعدوا، نصروا، فالواجب محبتهم في الله، والدعاء لهم بالتوفيق، محبتهم في الله .
- العداء لهذه الدولة عداء للحق، عداء للتوحيد، أي دولة تقوم بالتوحيد الآن من حولنا : مصر، الشام، العراق، من يدعو إلى التوحيد الآن ويحكم شريعة الله ويهدم القبور التي تعبد من دون الله مَنْ ؟ أين هم ؟ أين الدولة التي تقوم بهذه الشريعة ؟ غير هذه الدولة اسأل الله لنا ولها الهداية والتوفيق والصلاح ونسأل الله أن يعينها على كل خير ونسأل الله أن يوفقها ؛ لإزالة كل شر وكل نقص علينا أن ندعو الله لها بالتوحيد والإعانة والتسديد والنصح لها في كل حال.
- بعض المؤرخين لهذه الدعوة يقول : إنَّ التاريخ الإسلامي بعد عهد الرسالة والراشدين لم يشهد التزاماً تاماً بأحكام الإسلام كما شهدته الجزيرة العربية في ظل الدولة السعودية التي أيدت هذه الدعوة ودافعت عنها ... والمملكة العربية السعودية حكاماً وعلماء يهمهم أمر المسلمين في العالم كله ويحرصون على نشر الإسلام في ربوع الدنيا لتنعم بما تنعم به هذه البلاد.

- هذه الدولة السعودية دولة مباركة نصر الله بها الحق ونصر بها الدين وجمع بها الكلمة وقضى بها على أسباب الفساد وأمن الله بها البلاد وحصل بها من النعم العظيمة ما لا يحصيه إلا الله وليست معصومة وليست كاملة كل فيه نقص فالواجب التعاون معها على إكمال النقص وعلى إزالة النقص وعلى سد الخلل بالتناصح والتواصي بالحق والمكاتبة الصالحة والزيارة الصالحة .

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
مُحَمَّد نَاصِرِ الدِّيْنِ الأَلْبَانِي
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - اسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يديم النعمة على أرض الجزيرة، وعلى سائر بلاد المسلمين، وأن يحفظ دولة التوحيد .
- السعوديون – وخصوصاً أهل العلم منهم – لا يزالون – والحمد لله – محتفظون بعقيدتهم في التوحيد، محاربين للشركيات والوثنيات التي منها الاستغاثة بغير الله تعالى من الأموات .
الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأتباعه رفعوا راية التوحيد خفاقة في بلاد نجد وغيرها ، جزاهم الله عن الإسلام خيراً .
- عَلَمهُم هو العلم الوحيد في الدنيا الذي يكتب عليه إشارة التوحيد ...هذا العلم الذي يُلَوِح بالإيمان الصحيح والتوحيد الصحيح المقرون بالإيمان بأن محمداً رسول الله ألاَّ ترونهم في المساجد هناك يعبدون الله ويؤذن المؤذن .
منهجنا قائم على إتباع الكتاب والسنة, وعلى ما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح, وأعتقد أن البلادالسعودية إلى الآن لا يزال الكثير من أهل العلم فيهم على هذا المنهج .


كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
مُحَمَّد بن صَالِح العُثَيْمِيْن
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - أشهد الله تعالى على ما أقول وأُشهدكم أيضاً أَنني لا أَعلم أَن في الأرض اليومَ من يطبق شريعة الله ما يطبقه هذا الوطن - أعني : المملكة العربية السعودية - .
- هذه البلاد - ولله الحمد - بلاد تحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية والقضاة لا يحكمون إلا بالشريعـة الإسلامية والصيام قائم والحج قائم والدروس في المساجد قائمة ...
ثم إذا نظرنا إلى بلادنا وإذا هو ليس هناك بناء على القبور ولا طواف في القبور ولا بدع صوفية أو غيرها ظاهرة قد يكون عند الناس بدعة صوفية أو ما أشبهه : ذلك خفية، هذه كل مجتمع لابد أن يكون فيه شيء من الفساد إذا نظرنا إلى هذا وقارنا - والحمد لله - بين هذه المملكة والبلاد الأخرى القريبة منا وجدنا الفرق العظيم : يوجد في بعض البلاد القريبة منا جرار الخمر علناً في الأسواق تباع والمطاعم تفتح في نهار رمضان يأكل الإنسان ويشرب على ما يريد بل يوجد البغايا علناً حتى حدثني بعض الناس : أن الذين يأتون إلى بعض البلاد للسياحة من حين ما ينزل من المطار يجد عنده الفتيات والفتيان - والعيـاذ بالله - يقول : ماذا تختـار أفتى أم فتـاة علناً - سبحان الله -الإنسان يجب أن ينظر إلى واقع حكومته وواقع بلاده ولا يذهب ينشر المساوئ التي قد يكون الحاكم فيها معذور لسبب أو لغيره ثم يعمى عن المصالح والمنافع عماية تامة ولا كأن الحكومة عندها شيء من الخير إطلاقاً ؟! هذا ليس من العدل يقول الله عز وجل ] يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى [.
- لا نستطيع أن نعين أو نحدد دولة من الدول ونقول : اخرج إليها وانظر لكن هو لو أصغى بنصف أذنه ليسمع ما يكون في الدول الإسلامية لاعترف اعترافاً لا ينكر فيه أن بلادنا - ولله الحمد - خير بلاد المسلمين على ما فينا من نقص في رعيتنا ورعاتنا .

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
حَمَّاد بن مُحَمَّد الأَنْصَارِي
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - نحن فتشنا العالم اليوم فلم نجد دولة تطبق الإسلام ومتمسكة به وتدعو إليه إلا هذه البلاد - يعني : السعودية - .
- نعتقد أن هذه الدولة السعودية نشرت العقيدة السلفية عقيدة السلف الصالح بعد مدة من الانقطاع والبعد عنها إلا عند ثلة من الناس .
- إن المملكة العربية السعودية دولة سلفية .
- هذه المملكة العربية السعودية هي التي بقيت لخدمة الإسلام والدعوة السلفية .
- إن الدولة السعودية لها الحظ الأوفر في هذا الزمان بنشر العلم وعليكم بالدعاء لها بالنصر على جميع الأعداء    

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
أَحْمَد بن يحيى النَّجْمِي
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– إن دولتنا دولة مسلمة تحكم شرع الله في محاكمها وتقيم دين الله في واقعها وتعلم التوحيد من أول يومها وقضت على مظاهر الشرك في جميع سلطانها تقيم الصلاة وتخصص المكافآت للأئمة والمؤذنين وتعمل كل خير ومعروف في الداخل والخارج وللأقليات المسلمة في كل مكان .
وكذلك ما تقوم به الدولة من إصلاحات في المشاعر المقدسة وسهر على مصلحة الحجيج والمحافظة عليهم وإرشادهم والمحافظة على سلامتهم إلى غير ذلك من الإصلاحات التي لا يحصيها ديوان .
إنَّ الدولة - والحمد لله - دولة عادلة وبلادنا من أقصاها إلى أقصاها - أي بلاد الحرمين - تحت الحكم السعودي : تدين بالمنهج السلفي حاكمين ومحكومين قادة ورعية ذكوراً وإناثاً صغاراً وكباراً 
إنَّ الدولة السعودية تجل علماءها ، وتبجلهم وتحترمهم ، بما لم يكن في دولة من الدول، ولا في بلد من البلدان قط ،حتى إن رئيس الدولة ليزور كبارهم في بيوتهم .
ومع ذلك فالدولة تحكم شرع الله في محاكمها وتحكم هيئة كبار العلماء في بعض الأمور المستعصية وتأخذ بما وجههم كبار العلماء إليه من شرع الله عز وجل .

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
عَبْدِ العَزِيْز آل الشَّيْخ
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى- - إنَّ الله من فضله وكرمه منَّ على هذه البلاد بنعم عظيمة، أجلها وأكبرها وأعظمها نعمة الإسلام، فالحمد لله الذي هدانا للإسلام، وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله ..
وهذه البلاد - ولله الحمد - من تلك الدعوة الصالحة - وهي لا تزال تقيم حدود الله ولا يزال قادتها يحكمون شرع الله ولا يزال علماء الإسلام لهم فيها الكلمة النافذة مع قادتهم تعاوناً على البر والتقوى وتعاوناً على الخير وحرصاً على جمع كلمة الأمة وشملها وحرصاً على المسار الصحيح على منهج كتاب الله وسنة محمد r ...
إن أعداء الإسلام يغيظهم ما يشاهدون في هذه البلاد من نعمة واستقرار وتعاون وتساعد واتفاق كلمة واجتماع شمل إن ذلك شجناً في نحور أعداء الإسلام يحاولون من كل قريب يحاولون بكل أسلوب عسى أن يجدوا منفذاً ينفذون به إلى صفوفنا ولكن يأبي الله عليهم ذلك بفضله وكرمه ولكن واجب علينا أن نتمسك بشرع الله وأن نعمل بدين الله وأن نستقيم على طاعة الله لتدوم لنا هذه النعمة بفضل الله وكرمه . 

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
صَالِحِ اللحِيْدَان
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– - هذه البلاد قلب الإسلام وحرزه تنعم بأمور كثيرة من الأمن لا يوجد لها نظير في العالم وهي بدون شك أفضل حكومة على الإطلاق في هذه الدنيا، ولا يعني هذا ولا يقول أحد إنها كاملة بل لها أخطاء ولنا أخطاء، ولكنها – أي الحكومة السعودية- خير حكومة على وجه الأرض ولهذا يجب على كل مسلم في داخل البلاد وخارجها أن يدعو الله لها بالثبات والقوة في الحق ونصرة المظلوم والسبب أنَّها باقية على عقيدة التوحيد الصافية، وأنها تقيم حدود الله إذا توفر موجب إقامتها .
وحكام هذه البلاد لا يشك منصف في الدنيا من المسلمين وغير المسلمين لا يشك أن ولاة هذه البلاد خير ولاة في بلاد العالم .
لا يشك أحدٌ في ذلك إلا من كان ذا هوى لا إنصاف عنده أو كان جاهلاً لا يدري عن أحوال الناس وهذا من فضل الله جل وعلا على هذه البلاد .


كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
مُحَمَّد السِبَيِّل
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– ولاة الأمور عندنا قائمون - جزاهم الله خيراً - بما يجب عليهم والعلماء أيضاً قائمون بما يجب عليهم ما يجب عليهم نحو ولاة الأمور ؛من الدعاء لهم ومناصحتهم، ممتثلون أمر الرسول r وممتثلون أمر الله حيث يقول ]يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ[. ولاة أمورنا - والحمد لله - يتقبلون من العلماء ويسترشدون بهم، والأمور العامة للأمة يسألون عنها العلماء .
ثم - أيضاً - مُحَكِّمُون شرع الله . كل بلد تجد فيه قاضياً، قاضيين، ثلاثة قضاة وبعض البلدان إلى عشرين قاضياً كلهم يحكمون بشرع الله . وولاة الأمر ما لهم عليهم سلطة، بل يقضون ويحكمون بما يرون أنه الحق، وربما يخطئون في اجتهادهم بشرع الله - سبحانه وتعالى – وهم كغيرهم غير معصومين، والعصمة لأنبياء الله ورسله .
هم - والحمد لله - أحرص الناس على الصلاة وأكثر من يعمر المساجد – جزاهم الله خيراً - مثل ما ترون ما قام به خادم الحرمين - جزاه الله خيراً – من عمارة الحرمين الشريفين،كل من جاء تعجب منهما، وكذلك في أكثر البلدان قام ببناء مساجد فيها ]إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ[ عمارة المساجد فيها فضل عظيم ودليل الإيمان .
في أي بلد من البلدان نسمع مثل ولاة أمورنا !! نحن في نعمة لكن كثيراً من الناس لا يشكرون النعمة، النعمة يتضايقون منها يملونها، المسلم ينبغي أن يشكر هذه النعمة ويدعو لولاة الأمور ولا يحقق الإنسان إيمانه - كما في الحديث - إلا بالدعاء لولاة الأمور : أن الله يهديهم وأن الله يوفقهم ويرزقهم البطانة الصالحة ويجزيهم عنا كل خير، هم يسهرون في مصالح الأمة ويدافعون عن الأمة .
ونحن ندعو أن الله يمكن ولاة أمورنا من هذه السلطة وأن الله يعينهم ويسددهم يدفعون عنا شروراً، شرور ما ندري عنها نحن .


كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
صَالِح الفُوزَان
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– - نحن - ولله الحمد - في هذه البلاد جماعة واحدة وعلى عقيدة واحدة ودين واحد وقبلة واحدة وأمتنا واحدة نأمر بالمعروف وننهى عن المنكر ونحكم بشريعة الله فالمحاكم الشرعية مفتوحة للحكم بين الناس في كل المنازعات لا في الأحوال الشخصية فقط كما في البلاد الأخرى . ونحن - ولله الحمد - ندرس العلوم الشرعية في مدارسنا وفي مساجدنا فنحن جماعة واحدة من الراعي إلى الرعية .
 - بلادنا - والحمد لله - تختلف عن البلدان الأخرى بما حباها الله من الخير من الدعوة إلى التوحيد وزوال الشرك ومن قيام حكومة إسلامية تحكم الشريعة من عهد الإمام المجدد : محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - إلى وقتنا هذا - والحمد لله - .
لا نقول : إنها كاملة من كل وجه لكن هي - والحمد لله - لا تزال قائمة على الخير فيها أمر بالمعروف ونهي عن المنكر وإقامة للحدود وحكم بما أنزل الله .
المحاكم الشرعية قائمة والمواريث والفرائض على ما شرع الله لا يتدخل فيها أحد بخلاف البلاد الأخرى.

- إننا - والحمد لله - نرى من حكومة هذه البلاد قياماً بالواجب نحو الإسلام وتحكيماً لشريعته ولوجد بعض النقص في ذلك ونرجو الله أن يصلحه.
- نحن - ولله الحمد - على ثقة من ولاة أمرنا وعلى ثقة من المنهج الذي نسير عليه وليس معنى هذا أننا قد كملنا وأن ليس عندنا نقص ولا تقصير بل عندنا نقص ولكن نحن في سبيل إصلاحه وعلاجه - إن شاء الله - بالطرق الشرعية .
وفي عهد النبي r وجد من يسرق ووجد من يزني ووجد من يشرب الخمر وكان النبي r يقيم عليهم الحدود .
نحن - ولله الحمد - تقام عندنا الحدود على من تبين وثبت عليه ما يوجب الحد ونقيم القصاص في القتلى هذا - ولله الحمد - خير ولو كان هناك نقص، النقص لا بد منه ؛ لأنه من طبيعة البشر .
ونرجو الله تعالى أن يصلح أحوالنا ويعيننا على أنفسنا وأن يسدد خطانا وأن يكمل نقصنا بعفوه .
الدولة السعودية منذ نشأت وهي تناصر الدين وأهله وما قامت إلا على هذا الأساس وما تبذله الآن من مناصرة المسلمين في كل مكان بالمساعدات المالية وبناء المراكز الإسلامية والمساجد وإرسال الدعاة وطبع الكتب وعلى رأسها القرآن الكريم وفتح المعاهد العلمية والكليات الشرعية وتحكيمها للشريعة الإسلامية وجعل جهة مستقلة للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كل بلد كل ذلك دليل واضح على مناصرتها للإسلام وأهله وشجى في حلوق أهل النفاق وأهل الشر والشقاق والله ناصر دينه ولو كره المشركون والمغرضون . ولا نقول:إن هذه الدولة كاملة من كل وجه وليس لها أخطاء فالأخطاء حاصلة من كل أحد ونسأل الله أن يعينها على إصلاح الأخطاء .ولو نظر هذا القائل في نفسه لوجد عنده من الأخطاء ما يقصر لسانه عن الكلام في غيره ويخجله من النظر إلى الناس.

 كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
رَبِيْـــع المَدْخَـلِي
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– نحن نعتقد أن هذه البلاد - ولله الحمد - لها جماعة وهم علماء التوحيد وعلماء السنة -والحمد لله- في هذا البلد الطيب المبارك ولهم إمام بايعوه على كتاب الله وعلى سنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام - والحمد لله - .
الدين الصحيح يُدَرَّسُ في هذه البلاد ، العقيدة الصحيحة تُدَرَّسُ في مدارسنا وفي جامعاتنا وفي مساجدنا والمساجد نظيفة من البدع الشركية وغيرها بينما البلدان الأخرى تعج بالقبور والشرك والبدع والضلال وهذه البلاد جامعاتها نظيفة ، التعليم جيد، هناك فصل بين الرجال والنساء؛ والاختلاط الشنيع موجود في بلدان الدنيا كلها .
ما تُقَارِنُ شيئاً في هذا البلد بالبلدان الأخرى إلا وترى التميز الكبير الذي لا مناسبة بينه وبين البلدان الأخرى . فهل تدرس عقـائد التوحيد في بلدان الدنيـا في المدارس ؟ إلا مدارس السلفية - مساكين سلفيين - الدول لا تتبنى عقيدة التوحيد .
وهذه البلاد وهذه الحكومة تتبنى عقيدة التوحيد عقيدة نوح وإبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق وهود وصالح ، تدرس توحيد العبادة وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات تدرس في هذه البلاد أحكام الشريعة ،محاكم شرعية ، القضاة يحكمون بـ:قال الله قال رسول الله ... خير كثير ، المعاصي موجودة والمخالفات موجودة .
فهذه البلاد - والحمد لله - هي المعقل الأخير للإسلام نسأل الله أن يحفظها وأن يبصرها وأن يدفع عنها الشر وأن يدفع الغزو المستميت من كل مكان هناك غزو فكري ، غزو عقائدي ، مناهج فاسدة ، تغزو هذه البلاد لتقتلع هذه العقيدة التي تقرر هذه الحكومة. هذه نعمة عظيمة ! فحافظوا على هذا الخير الموجود ولا تزلزلوه ، لا تصرفوا الشباب عن هذا الخير، لا تهينوا هذا الخير في أعينهم ولا تهونوا منه.
 كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
زَيْد المَدْخَلِي
-حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى– نحن في المملكة العربية السعودية علماء وعقلاء وعامة نعلنها صريحة ظاهراً وباطناً بأن في أعناقنا بيعة شرعية لملك البلاد "المملكة العربية السعودية"
ونعتبر الوفاء بها واجباً شرعياً بشرطه بل ونعتبر ذلك نعمة عظمى ومنة كبرى من الله العلي الأعلى كلما أرسلنا النظر إلى دنيا البشر شرقاً وغرباً وجنوباً وشمالاً .
نعم إننا نعتبر إمامته علينا رحمة وولايته شرعية تستدعي الصدق منا في الوفاء سراً وعلناً وباطناً وظاهراً وما ذاك إلا لأنه يحرص على الالتزام بالكتاب والسنة وينادي بذلك في كل مناسبة ويفتح حقول العلم الشرعي الشريف بكافة المستويات في داخل البلاد وخارجها مما لا يحتاج مني إلى إقامة برهان.
وينفذ أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية من فرائض وواجبات وحدود وشعائر في شعبه الذي استطاع هو وأبوه وإخوانه من قبله أن يبسطوا أيديهم عليه ويرعوا مصالحه ديناً ودنيا بالإضافة إلى نفعهم المتعدي .

ونحن إذ نقول هذا فإننا لا ندعي لأنفسنا ولا لولاة أمرنا الكمال ، إذ الكمال في البشر وفي دنيا البشر عزيز ، بل ولا ندعي لهم العصمة من الوقوع في الخطأ كلا ، فكل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون . وننصح لهم من صميم قلوبنا وندعو لهم بالتوفيق لما يرضي الله والصلاح في الحال والمآل ونرضى لهم أن يكونوا معتصمين بحبل الله المتين كتاب الله المبين ورسالة الصادق المصدوق رسول رب العالمين إذ بذلك تبرأ الذمم وتدوم الفضائل والنعم وتدفع البلايا والمحن والنقم.

كَلِمَةُ الشَيْخِ العَلَّامَةِ
 صَالِح آل الشَّيْخ
 -حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى–
 الدعوة لا شك كان لها الأثر الكبير في أمصار كثيرة لكن لم يكن لها الأثر لولا فضل الله - جل وعلا أولاً وآخراً - ثم مساندة الدولة .
وكل فضل ينسب إلى الدعوة لا بد أن ينسب قبل ذلك إلى الأئمة من آل سعود الذين أيدوا هذه الدعوة .
ونحن - ولله الحمد - في هذه البـلاد لا يوجد - مع عدم المبالغـة - لا يوجد مثال اليوم في الأرض لمثل العلاقة ما بين العلماء والأمراء في هذه الدولة لا يوجد مثلها إلا المغالط، هذا شيء آخر لكن العلاقة لا يوجد مثلها .
لكن لا يتصور أحد أنه من شرط الأمير أن يقبل كل ما قاله العالم أو أن يكون ما قاله العالم دائماً يكون على الصواب وأنه يكون في المصلحة ثَمَّ أشياء منصوص عليها ثَمَّ أشياء غير منصوص عليها وباب التأويل وباب الاجتهاد يخوض فيه الناس ما بين مصيب وبين مخطيء.

وهذا البلد بلد قائم على أساس ديني منذ إنشائه، وهو تطبيق أحكام القرآن والسنة النبوية ... فالسعودية متمسكة بالعقيدة السلفية الصحيحة.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
فمن نعم الله علينا نحن المسلمون هذه الحكومة الراشدة، المملكة العربية السعودية : القائمة على تطبيق شريعة الله: كتاباً وسنة على منهاج سلفنا الصالح.
وقد منَّ الله عليَّ أن جمعت أقوال العلماء الربانيين السلفيين في ثنائهم على الدولة السعودية في كتاب بعنوان (الدرر السنية في الثناء على الدولة السعودية) وفي كتاب آخر بعنوان (مراقي السعود في ثناء العلماء على آل سعود)
وكان من أبرزها قول الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى - " العداء لهذه الدولة عداء للحق، عداء للتوحيد، أي دولة تقوم بالتوحيد الآن من حولنا : مصر، الشام، العراق، من يدعو إلى التوحيد آلان، ويحكم شريعة الله، ويهدم القبور التي تعبد من دون الله مَنْ ؟ أَيْنَ هُمْ ؟ أين الدولة التي تقوم بهذه الشريعة ؟ غير هذه الدولة اسأل الله لنا ولها الهداية والتوفيق والصلاح، ونسأل الله أن يعينها على كل خير، ونسأل الله أن يوفقها ؛ لإزالة كل شر وكل نقص، علينا أن ندعو الله لها بالتوحيد والإعانة والتسديد والنصح لها في كل حال"
وقول الإمام محمد ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - " أشهد الله تعالى على ما أقول وأُشهدكم – أيضاً - أَنني لا أَعلم أَن في الأرض اليومَ من يطبق شريعة الله ما يطبقه هذا الوطن - أعني : المملكة العربية السعودية"
ثمَّ منَّ الله عليَّ بأن جمعت أقوال رجال الدولة السعودية الداعية إلى الكتاب والسنة ومنهج السلف الصالح، في كتاب بعنوان (دولة التوحيد والسنة).
وسوف أسوق لك أخي القارئ بعضاً من أقوالهم الدالة على ذلك - رحم الله ميتهم وغفر له وحفظ أحياءهم وأيدهم بنصره وتوفيقه -


كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْرَّحمْنِ آل سُعُوْد
-رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - 
قال الملك عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " من اتخذ الدين نبراساً له، أعانه الله، ومن تركه خلف ظهره، خذله الله. اسأل الله أن يرحمنا، ويرزقنا إتباع سلفنا الصالح، الذين أقاموا قسطاس العدل، فهم أسوتنا، وهم قدوتنا - إن شاء الله - .
إنني رجل سلفي، وعقيدتي: هي السلفية؛ التي أمشي بمقتضاها على الكتاب والسنة"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " قد جعلنا الله أنا وآبائي وأجدادي: مبشرين ومعلمين بالكتاب والسنة، وما كان عليه السلف الصالح، لا نتقيد بمذهب دون آخر، ومتى وجدنا الدليل القوي في أي مذهب من المذاهب الأربعة، رجعنا إليه وتمسكنا به، وأما إذا لم نجد دليلاً قوياً أخذنا بقول الإمام أحمد.
فهذا كتاب الطحاوية في العقيدة، الذي نقرؤه وشرحه الأحناف، وهذا تفسير ابن كثير وهو شافعي، ولكن بعض المسلمين تركوا سنة الرسول والسلف الصالح، واتبعوا أهواءهم ... فحقيقة التمسك بالدين: هي إتباع ما جاء بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وما كان عليه السلف الصالح، وهذا هو الذي أدعو إليه، وما كان مخالفاً لهذا القول فهو كذب وافتراء علينا"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – "جميع أحكام المملكة، تكون منطبقة على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وما كان عليه الصحابة، والسلف الصالح"
كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
سُعُوْدِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – "لقد كان همنا، منذ تولينا مقاليد الأمور، أن نعتصم بكتاب الله ونهتدي بهدي رسول الله، وسنة خلفه من السلف الصالحين"
وقال أيضاً الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " الذي أوصيكم به هو إتباع الشريعة المحمدية، فيما بين الخلق من حقوق واختلاف ومشكلات"
وقال أيضاً الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " نحن نعلن على رؤوس الأشهاد أننا لسنا ملوكاً فحسب، بل نحن دعاة لهذا الدين، ونعاهد الله أن نعز دعوة الدين، بأموالنا وسيوفنا وأنفسنا "
وقال أيضاً الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " إننا ... ما زلنا عاملين على تصريف شؤون البلاد، مهتدين بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله والسلف الصالح، فهل هناك مبادئ ندين بها في علاقاتنا، وتحكم سلوكنا، أسمى من الإسلام الذي يمثل الحق والعدل في أروع صورهما"
وقال أيضاً الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " أعظم هذه المبادئ هو التمسك بكتاب الله، وسنة نبيه، واعتقاد ما اعتقده السلف الصالح، الذين تعرفون ماضيهم، وقد نالوا العزَّ والكرامة..."

كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
فَيْصَلِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " ديننا الإسلامي هو الدين الصحيح، الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، ولنرد على من يدعي بأن الدين الإسلامي، ليس فيه تنظيم اجتماعي، ولا اقتصادي، ولا تربوي"
وقال أيضاً الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " إننا - ولله الحمد – سائرون على محجة بيضاء، ليس لدينا أسرار، وليس لدينا أمور تخفى على أبعد الناس، فسياستنا معروفة، واتجاهنا واضح.
نحن دعاة لكلمة الله - سبحانه وتعالى - ودعاة لأن يكون دين الله ظاهراً على كل شيء، لا يضيرنا في ذلك من تقول علينا، بغير ما نقصد، وبغير ما نأمل"
وقال أيضاً الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود– رحمه الله تعالى – " منذ نشأت هذه الدولة، وهي تدعو إلى كلمة التوحيد، كلمة "لا إله إلا الله" "محمد رسول الله" فقد شرف الله العرب؛ إذ بعث منهم محمداً ، ولقد كان لهذا التشريف أثره في نهضة العرب وتقدمهم، حتى بلغوا مشارق الأرض ومغاربها. بلغوها لماذا ؟ لقد بلغوها؛ لتقديم كتاب الله والإيمان بالله والإخلاص لله، وليجتمعوا على حب الله وسنة رسول الله. ليس للعرب فضل على أحد إلا بهذه الرسالة المباركة، وهذه الرسالة جعلت العرب في خدمة هذا الدين، ولذلك حينما تنكر العرب لهذه المبادئ، ولهذه الأسس، لقوا ما لقوا من إذلال واستعمار وظلم واغتصاب..."
وقال أيضاً الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " إننا يجب علينا - جميعاً - أن نتمسك بعقيدتنا الإسلامية، وأن نوحد صفوفنا؛ لخدمة ديننا وأمتنا ووطننا، لأن شريعتنا الإسلامية فيها - ولله الحمد - من مقومات العدل والدفاع عن الحق، وإثبات الحقوق، والحرية، والتقدم، والبناء في جميع المجالات، ما يغنينا عن تلقي أو الاستماع إلى أي تيارات تتجاذب العالم"
وقال أيضاً الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " من واجبنا جميعاً: التمسك بديننا، وإيماننا بربنا، وتضامننا وتآخينا في هذا السبيل، بكل إخلاص، وكل جد، وكل عزيمة؛ لأن هذا هو الذي يحقق لنا كل خير في دنيانا وآخرتنا.
ومما لا شك فيه: أن التمسك بالعقيدة، والإيمان بالله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو الأساس في نصر المسلمين، وتوثيق أمورهم في طول حياتهم ... "
كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
خَالِدِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " أصبحت بلادنا مضرب الأمثال في العزة والكرامة والتقدم والازدهار ...
إن الذين يتساءلون عن أسباب العزة والمنعة والأمن والاستقرار التي تتميز بها بلادنا الغالية ؟ إنما يجدون الإجابة في شدة تمسكنا بشريعة الله، وتطبيقها من خلال كتابـه المحفوظ وسنة نبيه "
وقال أيضاً الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – "عقيدتنا السمحة، وشريعتنا الغراء، غنية بالروافد الخيرة المعطاءة التي توفر لنا مصدراً قويماً لشريعتنا، وتنظيم علاقاتنا وسلوكنا، والتي تهيئ لنا الحلول الناجعة لمشكلاتنا، ومشكلات البشرية جمعاء، سواء أكانت معنوية أم مادية"
وقال أيضاً الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – "من نعم الله على هذا البلد وأبنائه: أن مَكَّنَ لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم، وبدلهم من بعد خوفهم أمناً، وعبدوه وحده لا يشركون به شيئاً، ولذلك كان القرآن الكريم، وكانت السنة النبوية المطهرة، وما زالا مصدر الحكم والتشريع في هذه البلاد، حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها؛ لإيماننا الكامل بأن في التمسك بهما قولاً وعملاً؛ نجاحنا وفلاحنا ورقينا وتقدمنا وتطورنا وازدهارنا. ومنذ أن مَنَّ الله على جلالة الملك عبد العزيز - رحمه الله - بنعمة توحيد هذه المملكة، وجمع شتاتها، تحت راية "لا إله إلا الله" "محمد رسول الله" وضع نصب عينيه: إقامة العدل، ونشر الأمن والرخاء، والدعوة إلى الله، والسير على نهج الرسول العظيم، والسلف الصالح؛ معتمداً في ذلك: على إيمانه بالله ، والجهاد في سبيله ونصرة كلمته"

كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
فَهْدِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- رَحِمَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " إن السبب الأساس، والشيء الذي انطلقت منه هذه الانطلاقات الخَيِّرَة، تعود إلى أن هذا البلد يتمسك بالعقيدة الإسلامية، نصاً وروحاً، وسوف يبقى - إن شاء الله - متمسكاً بها حتى تقوم الساعة "
وقال أيضاً الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " سنظل - بمشيئة الله تعالى - متمسكين بمبدأ العقيدة الإسلامية؛ لأننا نعرف أن في ذلك عزتنا وسؤددنا ونصرتنا ...
وإنَّ من نعم الله أن وفق هذه البلاد، للتمسك بالعقيدة وإرساء قواعد الأمن، وتوفير وسائل الرخاء والاستقرار"
وقال أيضاً الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " لقد جاء موحد هذه الجزيرة، وجامع شملها، الملك عبد العزيز - رحمه الله - ليقم دولة التوحيد والشريعة الإسلامية والدعوة السلفية، رمز الإسلام الحقيقي، ومظهره العلمي، حيث يلتحم الدين بالدنيا، وتسير الأمة كلها في طريق الله، طريق الجهاد الصادق والعمل المثابر...
وكانت مسؤولية الحكم - وما تزال - تنتقل من يد إلى أخرى، بيسر دون عناء؛ لأن عقيدة الإسلام هي أساس العدل، والعدل أساس الملك، والحكم بما أنزل الله مسؤولية وتكليف نتصدى لها، وقلوبنا لربها واجفة، خشية التقصير وعقاب العلي الكبير"
وقال أيضاً الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – رحمه الله تعالى – " نحن في هذه البلاد، نفتخر ونعتز أننا متمسكون بعقيدتنا الإسلامية، وسوف ندافع عنها بالنفس والنفيس، وسوف نجعلها هي القدوة، سواء كان في شريعتنا أو تنظيماتنا في مختلف حاجاتنا للتنظيم، أو في حياتنا اليومية أو الشهرية أو السنوية، فلذلك المملكة العربية السعودية - بالذات - عليها واجبات، ولها واجبات، عليها واجبات كبيرة بالنسبة للإسلام والمسلمين في أي مكان كان، ولها واجبات على المسلمين أن يقدروها؛ لأنها لا تلتفت لشيء، ولا تنظم إلا ما تقره العقيدة الإسلامية. العقيدة الإسلامية لم تترك خيراً إلا وأبانته، ولم تترك شراً إلا وأبانته، حتى يجتنبه المسلم. العقيدة الإسلامية خلاصة للعقائد الإسلامية، وأتت في مصلحة البشر عموماً، ليس فقط في الأمة العربية.
يَدَّعُوْنَ الديمقراطية أو الحرية، ما أعتقد أن فيه ديمقراطية أو حرية ممكن تعود على البشر بالخير، مثل ما في العقيدة الإسلامية؛ من حرية وديمقراطية ورأفة ورحمة وقوة. هي عقيدة تجمع جميع الفضائل، وتبعد الإنسان عن جميع الرذائل، لذلك نحن فخورون بعقيدتنا، وسوف نلتف حولها، ونبقى مدافعين عنها، مهما كانت الظروف والأسباب، لا نريد الإنصاف إلا من ربِّ العزة والجلال، ولكننا لا نهتم بأي حال من الأحوال، بمن يريد أن يعكر صفو العقيدة الإسلامية، أو صفو التماسك في هذا الوطن، أي المملكة العربية السعودية "


كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ
عَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – حفظه الله تعالى – " لقد أعز الله هذه الدولة؛ لأنها أعزت دين الله، وسارت على نهج ثابت، يتوارثه خلف عن سلف، وسوف تبقى عزيزة لا يضرها من عاداها: ما دامت ترفع راية التوحيد، وتحكم شرع الله.
أيها الإخوة: إن منهجنا الإسلامي، يفرض علينا نشر العدل بين الناس، لا نفرق بين قوي وضعيف، وأن نعطي كل ذي حق حقه، ولا نحتجب عن حاجة أحد، فالناس سواسية، فلا يكبر من يكبر إلا بعمله، ولا يصغر من يصغر إلا بذنبه.
إن ديننا الإسلامي، يعلمنا أن المؤمنين إخوة، وسوف نسعى - بإذن الله - إلى ترسيخ روابط هذه الأخوة، متأملين أن تجتمع كلمة العرب والمسلمين، وتتوحد صفوفهم، ويعودوا قادة للحضارة وللبشرية، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز ...
أيها الأخوة : إن الإسلام يدعو إلى توفير الحياة الطيبة لأبنائه، وسبيلنا إلى تحقيق ذلك هو التنمية الشاملة التي سنسعى - بإذن الله - إلى استكمالها، متلمسين خير المواطن وسعادته، آملين أن نحقق له أسباب السكن والعمل والتعليم والعلاج، وبقية الخدمات والمرافق، وسنحرص على مكافحة الفقر، والاهتمام بالمناطق التي لم تحصل على نصيبها من التطور، وفقاً لخطط التنمية المدروسة.
إننا لا نستطيع أن نبقى جامدين، والعالم من حولنا يتغير، ومن هنا سوف نستمر - بإذن الله - في عملية التطوير، وتعميق الحوار الوطني، وتحرير الاقتصاد، ومحاربة الفساد، والقضاء على الروتين، ورفع كفاءة العمل الحكومي، والاستعانة بجهود كل المخلصين العاملين من رجال ونساء، وهذا كله في إطار التدرج المعتدل المتمشي مع رغبات المجتمع المنسجم مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
وتعلمون أن التنمية لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا في جو من الأمن والأمان، ولهذا فنحن نجدد العزم على القضاء على الفئة الضالة من الإرهابيين القتلة، ومكافحة الفكر التكفيري، بالفكر السليم، فلا مكان في بلاد الحرمين الشريفين للتطرف! فنحن - ولله الحمد - أمة وسط، بعيدة عن الإفراط والتفريط ...
أيها الإخوة الكرام: أقول لكل مواطن ومواطنة: لقد عرفتكم خلال السنين، كما عرفتموني، وقد كنتم على الدوام مخلصين صادقين أوفياء للعهد، وستجدوني - إن شاء الله - مخلصاً لديني ثم لوطني، صادقاً معكم، وفياً للعهد، ستجدوني معكم في السراء والضراء، أخاً وأباً، وصديقاً صادقاً، وسأكون بينكم في المسيرة الواحدة نرفع كلمة الإسلام، ورفعة الوطن"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – حفظه الله تعالى – "إن نهج المملكة العربية السعودية، يلزمها برعاية العلم وأهله، والاستفادة من علم العلماء والفقهاء، فمنذ أن تمّ توحيد المملكة، على يد المؤسس الملك عبد العزيز - رحمه الله -، وبلادنا مستمرة في العمل بهذا النهج، فالعلماء هم فقهاء العقيدة، وهم الدعاة إلى الصراط المستقيم، وسوف تواصل تعاونها - إن شاء الله- معكم ومع علماء الأمة، وقد أحسنت رابطة العالم الإسلامي، في إقامة الملتقى العالمي للعلماء والمفكرين المسلمين، من أجل متابعة قضايا الأمة، وما تتعرّض له من تحدّيات، وإن المملكة، ستدعم هذا الملتقى الذي يمثل علماء الأمة الإسلامية، تحقيقاً لنهجها في الاستفادة من ورثة الأنبياء، وتعلمون أن دستور هذه البلاد، قائم على تحكيم الشريعة والعمل بها، ولا نقبل المساس بها من أحد"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – حفظه الله تعالى – " هذه دعوة أهلي، وآبائي، وإخواني، وأبنائي، وكل بيت من بيوتكم هو بيت لي. وأنتم - ولله الحمد - ماضيكم جيد، وأبيض - وإن شاء الله - أنتم وأبناؤكم على سيرة السلف الصالح، ودعوتكم هذه باقية - إن شاء الله –وأنا - والله – أعزكم، وأعز كل ابن من أبناء المملكة العربية السعودية. وشكراً لكم"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – حفظه الله تعالى – "المملكة العربية السعودية، أعزها الله ونصرها بتمسكها بالعقيدة الإسلامية، وأنتم، وآباؤكم، وأجدادكم، وأبناؤكم، أعزكم الله بتمسككم بالعقيدة الإسلامية، وهو شرفٌ وعِزٌ لكم، وأنتم ونحن - إن شاء الله – بخير، ما دمنا متمسكين بهذه العقيدة، وإن شاء الله لن يأتينا إلا كل خير"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود – حفظه الله تعالى – " أُحَيّ فيكم التمسك بهذه العقيدة، والتمسك بوطنكم العزيز، والتمسك بأخلاقكم العربية الأصيلة ... إخواني وأخواتي : مبدئي ومبدؤكم - إن شاء الله - كله دينٌ ثم وطنٌ. صبرٌ ثم عملٌ. وهذه - ولله الحمد - ألمسها في السعوديين سواء في الشرق، أو في الجنوب، أو في الغرب، وفى الشمال ..."
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود-حفظه الله تعالى – " المملكة العربية السعودية، دولة إسلامية دستوراً وقانوناً"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود-حفظه الله تعالى – " يجب علينا أن نضع نصب أعيننا المحافظة على عقيدتنا الإسلامية، والتمسك بنهجها القويم، فهذا هو أوجب الواجبات علينا، وما دمنا سائرين على طريق الحق ومتمسكين بعقيدتنا وديننا الإسلامي الحنيف، فلن يضرنا أي صوت حاقد أو مغرض ولن نلتفت لأي ناعق"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود -حفظه الله تعالى – " إن هناك شيئين مهمين لا مساومة فيهما أو عليهما: هما العقيدة والوطن، ليس فيهما أخذ ولا رد، ويجب أن يعي القريب والبعيد هذا الأمر
إن سبب حقد الحاقدين على بلادنا هو كونها تحكم الشريعة المحمدية، واعتقد جازماً أنه ليس في العالم دولة تحكم الشريعة المحمدية إلا بلادكم، وهذا فخر وعز لكم، وإن شاء الله تعالى نموت ونحيا على هذه العقيدة وعلى تحكيم الشريعة المحمدية"
وقال أيضاً الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود -حفظه الله تعالى – " ليكن لنا في رسول الله  أسوة حسنة، والتمسك بسنته، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، وإتباع آثار السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة"

كَلِمَةُ وَلِي العَهد الأَوَّلِ
الأمير سُلْطَان بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال صاحب السمو الملكي ولي العهد الأول الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود- حفظه الله ورعاه - " إن نظام الحكم في المملكة العربية السعودية قائمٌ - كما هو معروف - على أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية السمحة، وقد جاء النظام الأساسي للحكم؛ ليقنن ذلك، وليؤكد أن نظام الحكم سيستمر بحول الله تعالى في التمسك بالمبادئ المعمول بها، منذ أن أرسى دعائم هذا الكيان الملك المؤسس عبدالعزيز - تغمده الله بواسع رحمته - والمتمثلة في العدل والشورى والمساواة بين المواطنين، وكفالة حقوقهم"
وقال أيضاً الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز - حفظه الله ورعاه - " ستستمر المملكة العربية السعودية - إن شاء الله - بقيادة مولاي أيده الله في مسيرتها الخَيِّرَة، مسيرة النماء والعطاء متمسكة بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
كَلِمَةُ وَلِي العَهد الثَّانِي
الأمير نَايفِ بنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيْزِ آل سُعُوْد
- حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى - قال صاحب السمو الملكي ولي العهد الثاني الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز - حفظه الله ورعاه - " وطن حكم شرع الله في منهجه، واختار كتاب الله، وسنة نبيه r، دستوراً يحكم القول والفعل.
إن هذا الوطن الطاهر، أسس كل شؤونه - دون استثناء - على ما توجبه الشريعة الإسلامية السمحة، وتقتضيه سنة الرسول r، وقامت – باعتزاز - بمحاربة الظلم والجهل والفقر وأنجزت - ولله الحمد - ما تؤكده الشواهد فعلاً في مختلف مكونات الأمة، حتى أصبحت المملكة في مكانة المضاهاة على مستوى غيرها من الأمم"
و قال أيضاً صاحب السمو الملكي ولي العهد الثاني الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز - حفظه الله ورعاه -"إنه لا شرف لهذه البلاد - أمة وقيادة – ما لم تَنْهَ عن المنكر، وتأمر بالمعروف، وإن الدولة هي التي تقوم على هذا العمل، والذي يحقق هذا الأمر، وتعمل من أجله، وهذا ليس بجديد ! بل إنه منذ أن قامت الدولة على يد المصلح محمد بن سعود، وحتى اليوم .
يجب أن يعرف الجميع - داخل المملكة أو خارجها - أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ركن أساسياً لدولة الإسلام، ويكفي أن نأخذ من هذا الاسم معناه ...
يجب أن نثق أننا أقوياء بالإسلام، وما يهمنا هو أن يكون الإسلام بخير، وأكرر : أنَّ الله شرفنا في هذه البلاد بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ، وقامت على ذلك دولةٌ سلفيةٌ صحيحةٌ. ولكن أعداؤنا لا يريدون لهذه الدولة أن تقوم أو أن يكون لها وجود .
وإسلامنا يدعو دائماًَ إلى القوة والتماسك، ونحن في وسط هذا العالم بخيره وشره .
وليعلم الجميع : أن بلادنا ولأنها دولة الإسلام، وتطبق كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، فهي المستهدفة في هذا العالم .
فلندرك جميعاً أننا مستهدفون في كل أمورنا !
وهناك من يريدون هدم هذه الدولة، وتفتيت شملها، حتى أن هناك من قال: كان للغرب عدو أول، وهي الشيوعية، وأنهوها، وقالوا: لنا عدو ثاني؛ وهو الإسلام ! ؟
أقول - أمام العلماء – وبكلِّ جدٍ : نحن مستهدفون في العقيدة، والوطن؛ لذلك دافعوا عن دينكم، ووطنكم، وأبنائكم، وعن الأجيال القادمة ! فمن هم قبلنا سلمونا الأمانة سليمة، ويجب أن نسلمها للأجيال القادمة، ولا نتركهم للشيطان ...
يجب أن تبقى دولتنا سلفية"

وفي الختام فهذه الكلمات الخالصة الصافية، يصدق على كل واحدة منها ما قاله الشيخ العلامة مفتي الديار السعودية عبد العزيز ابن باز - رحمه الله تعالى - معلقاً على كلمة للملك سعود بن عبد العزيز - رحمهم الله جميعاً –
" إنها - والله - كلمة جليلة، ومعانيها كبيرة، وأهدافها صالحة، تدعو إلى أسباب السعادة والنجاح، وتحذر من أسباب الهلاك والتدهور في هذه الدنيا والآخرة، وتدعو إلى التمسك بالقرآن الكريم وسنة النبي الأمين وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين، وهذا والله طريق السعادة والعزة الأصلح في الدنيا والآخرة. فجزاكم الله عن ذلك خيراً، وجعلكم من خير العاملين فيها، ومنَّ على المسلمين جميعاً بقبول النصيحة، والحذر من أسباب الشقاء والفضيحة وإنه على كل شيء قدير"
كلمة حق في الدولة السعودية بلاد التوحيد والسنة الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد : 
فاعلموا أحبتي :إن هذه الدولة دولة التوحيد المملكة العربية السعودية هي أفضل بلاد الله في هذا الزمان ويدل على هذا عدة حقائق لا ينكرها إلا جاهل أو صاحب هوى أو مغرر به أذكر منها على سبيل الاختصار لا الحصر ما يلي : أولاً :إقامتها للحدود التي شرعها الله تعالى في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا من أجلِّ الأعمال التي تقوم بها وهي الوحيدة في العالم في هذا الزمان التي تقيم حدود الله على من وجب عليه حد من الحدود الشرعية ، وهذا وحده كافٍ لمن له بصيرة في معرفة فضل هذه الدولة حفظها الله ، وهذا لا بحولها ولا بقوتها ، وإنما بتوفيق الله عز وجل لها ، وهدايتها لهذا الأمر الذي ضل عنه أكثر من في الأرض غير عابئة بما تسمعه هنا وهناك من تشويه لسمعتها بين الأمم وأنها لا تحفظ حقوق الإنسان ، وأنها مصنفة من ضمن الدول التي تكبت الحريات ، وأنها لا كرامة للإنسان عندها، وأنها تعامل الجناة بأبشع الصور من القسوة والظلم ، وغير ذلك ، وهي صابرة على كلامهم ، واقفة في وجوههم قوية بما معها من الحق الذي تدين لله تعالى به ، مما نتج عن ذلك - بفضل الله تعالى - الأمن الذي يقل نظيره أو لا يكاد يوجد في أي بقعة في بقاع الأرض ، ألا يستحق ذلك منا لها الشكر والدعاء بأن يحفظها الله ويثبتها على ما تقوم به ؟!  
ثانياً : مساعدتها للمحتاجين والمنكوبين والمتضررين في كل مكان مما ابتلاهم الله عز وجل بمختلف المصائب والكوارث ، فما تصاب بلاد بمصيبة إلا وتكون هذه الدولة من أول الذين يسارعون لنجدتهم ومن أول من يساعدهم عملاً بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى ) . ألا يستحق ذلك لهم منا الشكر والدعاء ؟! ثالثاً : تأييدها ونصرتها لقضايا المسلمين في كل المجالات ، وحل مشاكلهم مع الدول الأجنبية، والتدخل في كثير من الأمور بجاهها وثقلها السياسي والاقتصادي عند الرؤساء للاهتمام بالشئون الإسلامية والعناية بشئون الأقليات المسلمة في كل بلاد الأرض ؛ فتراها ترسل أناسا من جهتها للاطلاع على أحوالهم ومساعدتهم بقدر ما تستطيع . ألا يستحق ذلك لها منا الشكر والدعاء ؟! 
 رابعاً : بناؤها للمساجد والمراكز الإسلامية ، وإرسال الدعاة ، وتزويدهم بالكتب والمصاحف في كل بلاد العالم وفي عواصم الكفر ، وإقامة العلاقات مع الدول الكافرة بما لا يتنافى مع الدين الحنيف كل ذلك من أجل المسلمين الذين فيها ، وأذكر هنا مثالاً واحداً على ذلك : ما أن انهار الاتحاد السوفيتي وتفكك حتى أقامت مع دوله علاقات كان لها الأثر - بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى – في التواصل بينها وبين المسلمين هناك الذين ظلوا ردحاً من الزمن تحت الاستبداد الشيوعي . ألا يستحق ذلك لها منا الشكر والدعاء ؟! 
خامساً : طباعتها للمصحف الشريف بأفضل أنواع الطباعة الآلية الحديثة ، وطبع تفسير معانيه وألفاظه وتيسير فهمه على المسلمين بعدة لغات ، وتوزيع ذلك على المسلمين في شتى بقاع الأرض بأعداد لا حصر لها ، وهذا والله عمل وجهد عظيم لم يقم به – فيما أعلم – على هذا الصفة أحد عبر القرون . ألا يستحق ذلك لها منا الشكر والدعاء ؟! سادساً: عمارتها للحرمين الشريفين ، وقيامها على خدمة الحجيج ، وتيسير الطرق لهم ، ونشر الكتب السلفية بينهم التي تصحح عقائدهم ، وتنشر الوعي الإسلامي بين الحجيج ، إلى غير ذلك من أمور كثيرة مما لا أستطيع حصرها في هذه العجالة . ألا يستحق ذلك لها منا الشكر والدعاء ؟! 
سابعاً : فتحها للجامعات الإسلامية ليدرس فيها أبناء المسلمين من خارجها العلوم الشرعية ويرجعوا بعد ذلك إلى ديارهم مبلغين ما تعلموه ، ولا تكتفي بذلك بل تتابعهم بعد أن يذهبوا إلى بلادهم وتوجههم وتعينهم بما تستطيع ، وكل ذلك بلا مقابل تنتظره منهم ولا أجر .ألا يستحق ذلك منا لهم الشكر والدعاء ؟! ثامناًً :أعظمها : نشر العقيدة السلفية ، وحمايتها للتوحيد الذي جاء به الرسل وإزالة الشرك من أرضها بكافة أشكاله وصوره فلا ترى - ولله الحمد والمنة – قبراً فيها يعبد ، ولا ترى ضريحاً بنيت عليه قبة ، ولا مسجداً به قبر ، ولا ترى فيها مظهراً من مظاهر الشرك ، بل لا يصل إليهم خبر بوجود قبر يُتردد إليه ، أو بئر يتبرك بها ، أو غير ذلك ؛ إلا ويزال ,,افلا تستحق الشكر والدعاء ,,اللهم احفظ بلدنا من كل يد عابثة ,, أو نفس حاقدة ,, اللهم ووفّق ولاة أمورنا ومشايخنا وعلمائنا إلى كل خير وصواب إنك جواد كريم

----------


## ابو سيرين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

